# Slowly but surely...



## Northerner (May 28, 2011)

Well, it's not a lot, but I was looking back in my diary at the start of 2011 and apparently I've lost 8 pounds since then - aobut a pound and a half a month!  Fell/look better for it though, and the waistband of my trousers isn't such a squeeze these days


----------



## Steff (May 28, 2011)

Alan its a loss no matter how small so well done and give yourself a pat on the back..


----------



## lucy123 (May 28, 2011)

Well done Alan - I believe the slower it comes off - the more likely to stay off too. Keep doing whatever you are doing!


----------



## eat2live (May 28, 2011)

well done Alan!!


----------



## cazscot (May 28, 2011)

Well done Alan , from my limited understnding of Insulin any amout of weight loss for someone on Insulin is a fantastic achievement


----------



## Copepod (May 28, 2011)

I've finally lost the 3kg I put on over the winter - partner working in Antarctica, slightly less exercise / activity as fewer races, comfort eating, plus normal winter effects, including Christmas / New Year are not a good combination. Will try not to put it back on this winter!


----------



## AJLang (May 28, 2011)

Well done Northener and Copepod on your weight loss.  Great news about both of you


----------



## runner (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi, congrats on your weight loss too!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 9, 2011)

Well done Alan and Copepod wish i was in the same situation as you my weight keeps sneaking up


----------



## Copepod (Jun 10, 2011)

Sheilagh - my weight would creep up if I didn't take action. I find it much easier to be more active (running / kayaking / cycling) in nice weather, of course, so it's easier just now, but I always put on weight in winter, due to less running & more comfort eating, partly due to my partner working in Antarctica for several months each northern winter / southern summer, although continue to cycle as much to get around. 
Hope you find a system that works for you - fun activity / exercise is the key, I reckon


----------



## Lula (Jun 12, 2011)

Well done Northerner - steady weight-loss over a long period like this is bound to be very sustainable. Sounds like you've got the right approach!


----------

